# apache unter linux



## erik s. (5. März 2002)

hi,

also ich habe mir redhat linux 7.2 installiert und da war der apache + php4 + mysql gleich mit drin .. ich habe den apache dann konfiguriert und das directory gesetzt .. jetzt habe ich aber meistens in diesem ordner (bei mir homepage) nichts drin, also keine php-dateien, sondern nur ordner .. wenn ich dann localhostim browser eingebe, kommt bei mir folgende fehler-meldung :


> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> 
> Apache/1.3.20 Server at _default_ Port 80



kann man das ändern ? bei meinem apache, der unter windoof läuft, geht das nämlich, da wird dann eine liste mit allen im ordner vorhandenen dateien und ordnern angezeigt ..

mfg


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. März 2002)

Du musst noch die Rechte für dieses Verzeichnis richtig setzen. Wahrscheinlich wirst Du das auf Linux-Ebene, also nicht auf Apache-Ebene machen müssen.
Du musst die Zugriffsrechte des Verzeichnisses neu setzen (man chmod). Wie genau die jetzt aber aussehen müssen weis ich auch nicht auswendig. Ich denke mal, das Verzeichnis muss einen anderen Besitzer bekommen und einer anderen Gruppe zuweisen und dann noch die Rechte (Lesen-Schreiben-Ausführen) ändern.


----------

